# Mixing liquid foundation with loose powder



## gmom (May 29, 2013)

What happens if I mix liquid foundation with powder? Will it thicken it? Mattify it? I have MUFE in multiple shades and am wondering if I can make it thicker/fuller coverage, like a concealer, by adding banana powder or LM translucent powder to it. Anyone tried anything like that?


----------



## trihogaster (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't, but I like the idea


----------

